# 2010 Headlamps from Led Lenser, Silva and PT



## Daniel_sk (Sep 9, 2009)

These are a bit older news (1 month) but I have just found them, I have taken the pictures and information from a Czech article about the "Outdoor 2009" exhibition. I hope it's not a repost...*

Led Lenser H7*
3xAAA, 
infinite brightness levels (the sliding button on the back, marked as "plynula regulace vykonu")
117g






*PrincetonTec Remix*
similar to PT FUEL





*Silva Trail Runner*
4xAA
80 lumens, 1x high power LED + two 5mm LED facing down
60 Euro
130g





*Silva X-Trail*
140 lumens, 5 modes
4xAA or a li-ion pack (Plus model)





*Silva Mino*
General task headlamp. 
3xAAA
Up to 90 hours runtime, two beam patterns





*Silva Ranger and Ranger Pro*
1xAA
IPX7
6 modes (with red light)
75g
~35 Euro


----------



## Snow (Sep 9, 2009)

I really like the looks of the Silva models. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 9, 2009)

I have had a Lenser H7 for a couple months now and I like it. A great, versatile headlamp that throws well and floods well.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive never heard of Silva before but I really like their headlamps! Do you know when the new models will be available? They look MUCH better than the ones currently on their site.


----------



## Szemhazai (Sep 10, 2009)

*gsxrac* in US you have Brunton - but i wouldn't expect any of these headlamps widely available before mid-summer 2011.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 10, 2009)

i would like to see some beamshots, runtime specs on these... 

particularly the 1AA Ranger & Ranger Pro.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately there is no word in the article when these headlamps are going to be released...


----------



## Moddoo (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool lights, and stunning renderings from Silva.
:thumbsup:


----------



## besty (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, first time pootser.

I'm looking for a heaplamp for ultra trail running around 120-150 lumens. I've looked at both the Petzl MYO RXP and Pronceton Tec Apex Ultra.

Just wondering if anyone has managed to get their hands on the Silva X Trail yet? Seems very loght at 80 grams. Details seem to be hard to find, even on the Silva website. I have sent them an email but haven't heard back yet.

I've found it for sale in Germany and one place in the UK, I wpnder why it's so hard to find?


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 17, 2010)

*besty*, I already have X-trail and X-trail Plus in my hands - going to post a short review on next week :welcome:


----------



## besty (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait to read your review.

How much was the x-trail ultra? And I'm assuming it's regulated?


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 25, 2010)

Szemhazai said:


> *besty*, I already have X-trail and X-trail Plus in my hands - going to post a short review on next week :welcome:


 






lovecpf


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

So Brunton is the USA equivalent to Silva?


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 26, 2010)

*KarstGhost*, hell knows... They no longer have any headlamps on their website and they don't introduce any new headlamps last year. Maybe they were labeling Silva's products under some kind of license that run out, because now they are advertising "now available in Europe" so they are entering on Silva's turf...


----------



## Egsise (Jan 26, 2010)

Isn't that Led Lenser H7 an old model, definitely not 2010?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 27, 2010)

Any run-times on low for those headlamps pictured above?

The Princeton Tec Remix above has a 200 hour run-time. I need one of these [email protected]@@@


----------



## besty (Jan 31, 2010)

Szemhazai said:


> *besty*, I already have X-trail and X-trail Plus in my hands - going to post a short review on next week :welcome:


 
Hi there, don't suppose you have had a chance to do the review as yet?


----------



## besty (Feb 3, 2010)

KarstGhost said:


> So Brunton is the USA equivalent to Silva?


 
I sent Brunton an email asking if they would be releasing the Silva X-Trail in the US. They replied saying it's a Silva exclusive and there are no plans to distribute in the US.:thumbsdow


----------



## Szemhazai (Feb 3, 2010)

besty said:


> Hi there, don't suppose you have had a chance to do the review as yet?




Here you are : *Silva X-Trail & Silva X-Trail Plus - review*


----------



## besty (Feb 3, 2010)

Szemhazai said:


> Sorry, besty, still working on it.


 
No worries. Now I know they're not going to be released in the US by Brunton I won't be getting one anyway. 200 euros for a 140 lumen light (x trail plus) is far too expensive, I don't care how good it is.


----------

